# "Soft" butter?



## MexicoKaren (Apr 29, 2008)

My DH had an old friend (now deceased, unfortunately) who used to make what she called "soft butter" by whipping together good unsalted creamery butter and olive oil and maybe something else, he can't remember. Has anyone ever heard of this? It would be great for hot weather when you can't really leave butter out of the frig, but it gets so hard if it is refrigerated all the time.  Anyone know what he is talking about? Thanks in advance....


----------



## Katie H (Apr 29, 2008)

Karen, I don't use olive oil, but I make softened butter using canola oil.

I let a pound of butter come to room temp, then whip with my electric mixer.  When it's whipped a bit, I slowly pour in up to 2/3 cup of canola oil, whipping until fully incorporated.  Put in a butter tub or Tupperware container and refrigerate.  It only takes a couple of minutes out of the refrigerator to be soft enough to spread easily.


----------



## Adillo303 (Apr 29, 2008)

I believe that it is land o lakes, but that exact product is available in the grocery stores. It does use canola oil.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 29, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> I believe that it is land o lakes, but that exact product is available in the grocery stores. It does use canola oil.



I used to buy the  stuff in  the   grocery  store, but  it had  an "off"  taste to  me.  Plus, it's less expensive to  make your own.  My homemade soft butter is  almost $1.00 per container cheaper than what's in   the  store.


----------



## Loprraine (Apr 29, 2008)

I need to get out of my cave more often, I've never heard of doing that.  Sure sounds like a great idea.  Thansk!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Apr 29, 2008)

I can't buy Land o Lakes here, but I would prefer to make my own anyway. Also have not seen canola oil, but it may be called something else. I usually use corn oil or safflower oil, but we both like the taste of olive oil, so I may try it with a light olive oil, not evoo. Thanks, Katie E!


----------



## Constance (Apr 29, 2008)

You should try whipping your butter up with a little honey.


----------



## Adillo303 (Apr 29, 2008)

Constance said:


> You should try whipping your butter up with a little honey.


 
I remember Downey's honey butter from when I wa a kid.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh, the honey butter is great on muffins or biscuits. Add a little orange or lemon zest...yum.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 29, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> I can't buy Land o Lakes here, but I would prefer to make my own anyway. Also have not seen canola oil, but it may be called something else. I usually use corn oil or safflower oil, but we both like the taste of olive oil, so I may try it with a light olive oil, not evoo. Thanks, Katie E!



Karen, I forgot.  Canola is also known as rapeseed oil.  That may be how it's known in your area.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Apr 30, 2008)

one place where i worked use to whip their butter and then add butter milk to it all while whipping. it had a distinctive taste. I think it was a stretcher as they were on the cheap side of things


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 1, 2008)

My grandmother used to make something like this ... just softened butter, an electric mixer to whip in air (basically just creaming), put it in a bowl and refrigerate.


----------



## Adillo303 (May 4, 2008)

Thank You Katie E. I made up a pound last night, works just like you said it would.

AC


----------



## gto (Jun 9, 2008)

I like to use spanish olive oil when I do this. Additionally depending on what I am cook I will lace it with herbs. Adds a little suprise to butter bread. Becareful with the herbs some can be a bit over powering. All I can say is experiment.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 9, 2008)

You can buy this in the store, whipped or softened, but the nice thing about making it at home is you can flavor to your personal taste, and has been pointed out it is cheaper too.


----------

